
Ask HN: We are planning a 6 months leave. Are there anything to look out for? - tanvach
Me and my wife are planning to quit our jobs and travel for 6 months. It’s always something we want to do before we have kids. Has anyone done something similar and want to share his&#x2F;her experience? And anything we should look out for?
======
catacombs
Make sure you have enough money saved not only for vacation but an emergency
fund for expensive trips to the hospital, car crashes, etc.

